# New Kurt Vise Discount



## Eddyde (Sep 5, 2015)

I just scored a new Kurt D88 vise at a nice savings. $410  shipping included, directly from Kurt. The only catch is its what they call a "Scratch n Dent" meaning it has a minor cosmetic flaw that in no way affects its functionality or warrantee. The Vise arrived via FedEx Ground in 4 days, not bad for free shipping! Upon inspection I found only two small sand holes in one of the bed ways, hey I can live with that for a $150 savings.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 5, 2015)

That's a beauty, I own the same vice,different handle. I find the work stop very handy as well.


----------



## kvt (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh that looks nice.


----------



## ogberi (Sep 5, 2015)

Ptth, those aren't 'defects', they add character.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 5, 2015)

Agree a couple casting inclusions is no big deal. That said you can buy this Kurt vise at Enco for about $426 with free shipping and an Enco 25% off coupon. When ordered through Enco they ship free direct from Kurt.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 5, 2015)

Aw don't be sore, there's more available at the Kurt website.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 5, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Agree a couple casting inclusions is no big deal. That said you can buy this Kurt vise at Enco for about $426 with free shipping and an Enco 25% off coupon. When ordered through Enco they ship free direct from Kurt.


As far as I know the current Enco discount coupon is 20% not %25. so given that is still a $45 savings, pays for a nice lunch.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 6, 2015)

The trick is to wait until Enco has the D688 on sale... and a 20-25% coupon rolls around.  Happens that way at least once a year.

hey... wait... they are on sale now!  A whole $8 off!  wow!

To the OP: $410 is a steal.  Congrats! Didn't know they sold direct like that, good to know.


----------



## hvontres (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice score 

I love some of the other stuff in the "Scratch and Dent" store.  Still trying to fuigure out whant to do with a 500mm tombstone in my shop.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 7, 2015)

hvontres said:


> Nice score
> 
> I love some of the other stuff in the "Scratch and Dent" store.  Still trying to fuigure out whant to do with a 500mm tombstone in my shop.



About the right height to sit on after mounting some casters on it.


----------



## housedad (Nov 17, 2015)

They still have some and I just pulled the trigger on one.  $410.90 + free shipping.  It's going on my Bridgeport series II special.   My old Bridgeport 6" vise will go to the storage shelf for the rare times I might ever need a swivel base.

Dang those Kurt swivel bases are expensive!


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 17, 2015)

housedad said:


> They still have some and I just pulled the trigger on one.  $410.90 + free shipping.  It's going on my Bridgeport series II special.   My old Bridgeport 6" vise will go to the storage shelf for the rare times I might ever need a swivel base.
> 
> Dang those Kurt swivel bases are expensive!


Enjoy it, I've used mine a few times now and love it! Yeah, the Kurt accessories are pretty pricey. I have a rotary table so I figured I could use that instead of a swivel base if need be. 
I recommend getting the keys that align the vise to the tee slot.


----------



## housedad (Nov 17, 2015)

I figured the same.  My 12" rotary table will fit fine.  I did not order the keys yet.  Still up in the air about if I ever liked them.  But if I do, I'll get them at the black friday sale at enco.  Now to find a grade a surface plate 18x 24 that won't break the bank on shipping.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 17, 2015)

I always just make the keys myself. Sometimes I have been in a hurry,and just made ROUND keys on my lathe. They can be made from drill rod and hardened. For home shop use,they work just fine and last many years(I never have had to replace one). Obviously they are by design,inferior to rectangular keys,but they have worked fine for my use on a few vises. Make them a snug fit in your table's slots.

This assumes that your mill table's slots are in fine shape,and free of stray cuts,etc. that would make round keys not work.

Most of the time I just take rectangular stock and mill it down to make normal keys. You might want to try the round ones too.

$150.00 odd is a fantastic deal!! Fill the sand holes with some JB Weld and they will not be very noticeable.


----------



## housedad (Nov 20, 2015)

Mine arrived today. I'll be danged if I can find a single porosity, even behind the jaws or on the bottom.   The paint was chipped good on one corner, but that is all I could find.  That is a 12" rotary table behind it.  These scratch-n-dents are pretty good bargains.


----------

